# Anyone tried a ProDowser?



## DLazer (Jun 22, 2012)

Trying to put together a projections package for under $1000, and it's becoming quickly apparent that I'm not going to get a long throw projector for anything less than an arm and a leg. That said, I need to mount the projector closer and by extension need a remote dowser.

Has anyone tried/bought/inadvertently destroyed one of these?

ProDowser


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 22, 2012)

looks like a decent device, Fairly cheap too. Although plastic worries me depending on how its going to be used/travel. But not a deal killer.


----------



## derekleffew (Jun 22, 2012)

/pedantic


> In 2005 our University's Theatre program did a production of The Tempest the required two projectors and two dowsers... The projectors we were able to find in state surplus...Dowsing was a different story. The dowsing equipment that was available at the time would have eaten our entire scenic and lighting budget.


I consider it a condemnation of our educational system that so many in our industry don't know, or choose to ignore, the difference between do*w*ser: one who searches for underground water; and do*u*ser: that which extinguishes.

And shame on Lycian and Wybron also!

-----

DLazer said:


> Trying to put together a projections package for under $1000, ...


With a budget that limited, I wouldn't consider spending any amount on other than a home-brewed solution. See http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/multimedia-projection-show-control/6801-need-remote-douser.html .


----------

